# Lard question



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

Weekend before last I rendered pork fat down into lard to use in tamales. I had a couple of cups left over. 

We had a communications error and the lard didn't get put in the fridge. It got put away on a shelf, loosely covered, in the kitchen. 

Is it a lost cause?


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but I buy lard from the store and it says it doesn't need refrigeration.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

If the meat particles were strained out and it's just the rendered solid lard, it should be fine. If it smells good and doesn't have fuzz on it, it's good.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

If you buy lard from the store take a look at the label most of the lard made from the stores have Hydrogenated lard that can mean hydrogenated veg oils or a number of other crap thing they see fit to put in to it not just LARD from a pig just a little warning about junk foods on the store shelfs


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Unless you have been experience high temps (above 90) in the area where the lard was stored, it will be fine. 

BTW, I checked a few years ago with Armour about their lard. The hydrogenated is treated "leaves" of lard and make up less than 1% of the lard. It is to help it stay solid at room temps. But 99% is pure lard.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Lard is fine without refrigeration.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

Thanks.

We triple strained it since it was going to be used for tamales etc and I had never used lard for them before.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

opalcab said:


> If you buy lard from the store take a look at the label most of the lard made from the stores have Hydrogenated lard that can mean hydrogenated veg oils or a number of other crap thing they see fit to put in to it not just LARD from a pig just a little warning about junk foods on the store shelfs


Do you have FACTS to back up that statement, or are you just spouting off?


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

It takes a hydrogen atom to make oils thicken and become food products like COOLWhip
other most whiped oils have BHT. & BHA. read a label from morrell snow cap lard 
For more reading on the subject read up on how and yes I have studied hiw food products have been made for more than 3 years of my life you should read up on how hydrohenated oils are made and you may not use them any more you can read a friend of mines blog 2footallegaterblogdotcom 

But here is some tech info for you

Oils have been hydrogenated for many decades, to prolong their shelf life and make the oils more stable. Hydrogenated oil is oil in which the essential fatty acids have been converted to a different form chemically, which has several effects. Hydrogenated oil is far more shelf stable, and will not go rancid as quickly as untreated oil. It also has a higher melting point, and is often used in frying and pastries for this reason. When hydrogenated, the chemical structure of the oil is changed, which scientists in the 1990s began to realize could result in negative health effects. 

Hydrogenated oil is made by forcing hydrogen gas into oil at high pressure. Both animal and vegetable fats can be and are hydrogenated. In general, the more solid the oil is, the more hydrogenated it is. Two common examples of hydrogenated oil are Crisco and margarine. In the 1990s, it was realized that these products might have deleterious health effects, a tragic irony since they were originally produced and promoted as being healthier than conventional oils. 



The unstable fatty acids in oils are unsaturated fats, which have been determined to be healthier for consumers, acting to reduce cholesterol in some cases. When hydrogenated oil is made, these healthy fats are converted into a new type of fatty acid, known as a trans fat. Trans fats are not at all good for one's health. In some highly hydrogenated oils like margarine, trans fats can make up almost half of the total fat content.

Trans fatty acids work to increase LDL, or "bad" cholesterol, and they also decrease HDL cholesterol, which is "good" cholesterol. This means that the fats in hydrogenated oil are far more damaging than even saturated fats, which medical professionals have already determined to be harmful. There is also evidence to suggest that trans fatty acids may bioaccumulate in the body, because the digestive system has difficulty figuring out what to do with them. As a result, a diet high in trans fats will result in weight gain. 

Consumption of hydrogenated oil has been linked with diabetes, coronary disease, and obesity in a wide number of scientific studies. In the 1990s, many activists began to lobby for clear food labeling, indicating when products contained trans fats. Other activists went further, attempting to ban trans fats because of their detriment to human health. All medical professionals agree that people should limit their consumption of hydrogenated oil to avoid exposure to trans fats, and should eat foods with healthy fats such as nuts, avocados, and olive oil.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

The Advantages of Hydrogenation




Hydrogenation and Fats



Hydrogenation is the process of adding hydrogen atoms to carbon atoms. It is most often used in food production to turn oils containing unsaturated fats into those containing saturated fats. Food items that contain saturated fats have a longer shelf life than those that contain unsaturated fats because they do not go rancid as quickly. Examples of foods that are typically hydrogenated include margarine, peanut butter and shortening.


The Hydrogenation Process



Hydrogenation occurs when hydrogen gas is pumped into oil at very high pressure. The hydrogenation process requires three components: heat, a metal catalyst and the pressurized hydrogen gas. Reactive metal atoms, such as copper or zinc, are introduced to the hydrogen gas as the gas is forced into the oil. The gas and metal are heated, and the heat helps them bond. The metal atoms also bond to the carbon atoms, allowing the hydrogen atoms to insert themselves between the carbon atoms that make up unsaturated fat molecules. The bonds between the carbon atoms become saturated with hydrogen atoms, turning what was once an unsaturated fat into a saturated fat.





The Result



Once an oil has been hydrogenated, the result is a substance that is made up of stiffened fat molecules. The plasticity of these saturated molecules keeps them from separating or spoiling as quickly as unsaturated oils. Fats can be either partially or fully hydrogenated using the hydrogenation process. Partially hydrogenated oils, such as those found in salad dressings, produce hardened, but not solid, fats. Fully hydrogenated oils, such as shortening, are turned from a liquid to a solid. Food items that contain hydrogenated oils can remain solid or semisolid at room temperature and have a comparatively long shelf life.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I hope I gave you some good info about oils in general if you need more info you should try to GOOGLE this subject of hydrogenation of oils before you question someone knowlage of food i'm not your basic home cook i do study Food before just shooting me mouth off about a food subject or questioning someone eles foodknowlage If you need some better info on food see the book by sally fallen
Nourishing Traditions: The Cookbook that Challenges Politically Correct Nutrition and the Diet Dictocrats: Sally Fallon,Mary Enig: 9780967089737: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

opalcab said:


> I hope I gave you some good info about oils in general if you need more info you should try to GOOGLE this subject of hydrogenation of oils before you question someone knowlage of food i'm not your basic home cook i do study Food before just shooting me mouth off about a food subject or questioning someone eles foodknowlage


Opalcab, wasn't the OP questioning about home-rendered pork fat? What does all your pseudo-knowledge have to do with the OP's question?

Anyone can Google, cut & paste info into their post without giving credit to the person or group that actually made the quote, (or, at least put the paragraph in quotation marks) and have it appear as if they are knowledgeable. BTW, it's called "plagerism".


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

My answer was to Pam In KY about store bought lard until you piped in I was trying to warn someone about Manufactured foods as I am a Diabetic so I did Study Foods Production about oils and other things that we eat every day in this country and the chemicals used to make them possible I donât know about you but I have never squeezed a veggie and got any oil out of it and you never will because it is made in a chemical process call hydrogenation after reading sally fallenâs Book I try to warn anyone about the garbage foods to are made in this country but you seem to know more than any one about any food production method that we have and as for copy and pasting a page yes I did that just to give someone some knowledge about food they may not know about but you seem to have a personal problem with me and my foods knowledge because I have sent you some info on meat smoking that maybe you may not have had known about the acids they are deposited on smoked meat that inhibit mold growths and spoilage so you seem to have to try and correct me at every posting I make so I hope we can ALL GET ALONG 
It is amazing how much garbage they put into our food supply and pass it off as GOOD STUFF 
If youâre feeling are hurt Sorry 
Stan


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

opalcab said:


> I donât know about you but I have never squeezed a veggie and got any oil out of it and you never will because it is made in a chemical process call hydrogenation



I can't resist.


How to Make Vegetable Oil | eHow.com

How to Make Corn Oil at Home | eHow.com

How to Make Virgin Coconut Oil: 12 steps - wikiHow

How to make olive oil

How to Extract Lemon Oil | eHow.com

How to Make Homemade Peanut Oil | eHow.com


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Your lard should be fine, as others have stated, so no worries. When I rendered my lard, I sealed the jars and have them stored in my pantry.


----------

